# Merge Sort



## bjmicha (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammmen,

ich versuche schon seit Tagen einen Merge Sort Algorithmus zu programmiern. Aber irgendetwas mache ich ständig falsch.
Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch einen funktionierenden Algorithmus. Es soll einfach nur ein Array mit zahlen sortiert werden.

Gruß  

Michael


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.fact-index.com/m/me/merge_sort.html

Gruß Tom


----------

